# Peanuts



## Kmanzo (Jun 8, 2009)

I have a pretty picky eater but tonight she tried a peanut and loved it! So the real question is, are peanuts healthy for hedgehogs?


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

I don't quite know, though if they are crunched up it shouldn't be too much of a problem as far as I know. Just make sure its NOT FLAVORED!!! Or NON-SALTED...


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Peanuts are not toxic for hedgehogs, but they do pose a choking hazard because of how they break apart when chewed. Better route may be to offer smooth peanut butter as a treat.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Peanuts are a choking hazard and can get caught in the roof of a hedgie's mouth. Peanut butter may work, but I would offer only a teeny bit unless you want to see a lip-smacky hacky hedgie spitting it up all over their quills. :lol:


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

LizardGirl said:


> Peanuts are a choking hazard and can get caught in the roof of a hedgie's mouth. Peanut butter may work, but I would offer only a teeny bit unless you want to see a lip-smacky hacky hedgie spitting it up all over their quills. :lol:


 :lol: hehe I just might try this!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I have read about the horrors of items getting caught in the roof of their little mouths. Avoid at all costs.


----------



## Kmanzo (Jun 8, 2009)

Ok thanks for your help guys! I did crush up the peanut when I gave it to her and she really did enjoy it. I'll give her a little bit of peanut butter instead though to avoid any possibility of choking.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Well...You can always use a coffee grinder to grind in into a powder. Then you can avoid the choking, and avoid the possible sticky mess of peanut butter. 

And with the powder, you can even sprinkle onto some kibble, and stuff like that, just for a different flavour.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I've given Sylive peanut butter & she ABSOLUTELY loves it. If I'm sitting near her eating anything with peanut butter she'll come out of her house sniffing. It's smooth light peanut butter. Still important to watch though as once she did get it stuck to the roof of her mouth.


----------



## Fizgig (Jan 20, 2010)

HAHAHA...I'm glad to see this. I was at home for lunch in a rush and just smeared some peanut butter on a piece of bread and Fizgig was going nuts..sniffing and licking. I wasn't sure if it would be okay to give him a taste but now that I know it's not dangerous I'll give it a try.

Funny hedgies!


----------



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

Beck usualy gets a little smear of organic smooth peanut butter or almond butter everyday. It's pretty much his favourite thing ever. If I put a big spread out in front of him with his kibbles, crickets, mealworms, chicken, or cottage cheese, he will ALWAYS go for the nut butter first. And he's such a runner, he can use the extra fat and still be skinny as a rail.


----------



## rainbowcookie (Dec 21, 2009)

Good to know! We have a long skinny runner hedge-lady who is super picky about treats. She ONLY likes mealworms. I'll try giving her some natural peanut butter and see how she likes it!


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

If you crushed it into tiny pieces it should be fine. Never feed a whole peanut though as it is a choking hazard. Also, peanuts are high in fat so limit how much they get. One peanut crushed is probably a good treat no more than once a week.


----------

